# Changing cause of death on K9data



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Were the people changing the COD info different people? Could be a too many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Megora said:


> Were the people changing the COD info different people? Could be a too many cooks in the kitchen.


No, everything is entered by the breeder/owner. Actually, this dog was a half-sib to the dog I had who is now deceased. I'm just trying to wrap my head around the reason to change the COD 3 times, it's baffling to me, LOL. But maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Someone's trying to hide something methinks. 
BlazenGR- that's who you need to tell.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Someone's trying to hide something methinks.
> BlazenGR- that's who you need to tell.


It's been so long since I used k9data that I can't remember my ID to get in and ask a question,LOL. And the dog in question died in 2009. The last COD change was done in 2017, which seems odd. I had the same thought as you, maybe an attempt to hide something, but why wait so long to make the final change? I just assumed the COD was a one time thing.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Usually when I go in and see the change history going back and fourth between multiple people or even the same person changing things many times...I get skeptical that there is something someone doesn't want public.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Someone's trying to hide something methinks.
> BlazenGR- that's who you need to tell.


I PM'd Leslie on the forum.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She will fix it or know the whys of it. 
She's the bomb with K9data.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> I PM'd Leslie on the forum.





Prism Goldens said:


> She will fix it or know the whys of it.
> She's the bomb with K9data.





Emmdenn said:


> Usually when I go in and see the change history going back and fourth between multiple people or even the same person changing things many times...I get skeptical that there is something someone doesn't want public.


I think I may have answered my own question. LOL! I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------

